# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  نمودار گانت برای کنترل پروژه

## bahare23

چه طوری میشه پیشرفت پروژه را در نمودار گانت رسم کرد؟فقط میدونم که باید براساس نفر ساعتی محاسبه بشه  و نسبت وزن 1 فعالیت نسبت به دیگری محاسبه بشه ولی  نمیدونم این نسبتها به چه دردی میخوره و برچه اساسی باید رسم شه؟

----------


## kiani_behzad

نمودار گانت چارت یا میله ای در واقع یه نمودار افقی هست که میله ها به صورت افقی رسم میشن و یه تاریخ شروع و یه تاریخ پایانی دارن.و ترتیب فعالیت ها هم رعایت میشه.
در ضمن فعالیت موازی هم میتونی داشته باشی.
فرض کن فعالیتی از پروژه ات در تاریخ 1 فروردین شروع میشه و تا 5 فروردین ادامه داره و فعالیت دیگری هم هست که پیش نیازش این فعالیته. اگه مقیاست بر حسب روز باشه 5 واحد که بگذره بعد میتونی فعالیت دوم رو رسم کنی.
در ضمن اگه میخوایی خوب مفاهیم کنترل پروژه رو یاد بگیری کتاب آقای حاجی جمشیدی بد نیست. و همینطوز نرم افزار primavera که خودش نمودار گانت میکشه و هر چی دیگه مه بخوای.

----------


## golbafan

> چه طوری میشه پیشرفت پروژه را در نمودار گانت رسم کرد؟فقط میدونم که باید براساس نفر ساعتی محاسبه بشه  و نسبت وزن 1 فعالیت نسبت به دیگری محاسبه بشه ولی  نمیدونم این نسبتها به چه دردی میخوره و برچه اساسی باید رسم شه؟


سلام من برنامه نوشتم که زمان رو با استافاده از نمودار گانت مدیریت میکنه و مدیریت پروژه هم شبیه همینه و برای ارتباط دادن کار ها به هم باید کارهایی رو که در نمودار گانت برنامه من درست میکنی رو روی هم درگ کنی تا به هم لینک بشن

فکر کنم خیلی برات مفید باشه (مفهوم نمودار گانت و چگونگی عملشو یاد میگیری)
http://rapidshare.com/files/271738667/setup_nto.rar

----------


## mahsapirayesh

من یک نمودار گانت میخواهم اگر کسی داره برام بفرستید.از خجالتتو در میام

----------


## zentex

دوست عزیز ساده ترین روش رسم این نمودار به شرح زیرهست
1. محور افقی برای شاخص زمان
2. محور عمودی برای شاخص فعالیت ها
3. تقسیم بندی محور افقی (زمان)براساس روزیا هفته یا ماه
4. نوشتن فعالیتها (از بالابه پایین)برروی محور عمودی
*پیش فرض فعالیتها به این صورته
آغاز پروژه
امکان سنجی
تجزیه وتحلیل
طراحی
کدگذاری
ساخت
انتقال
پشتیبانی5. در تقاطع زمان-فعالیت مستطیلی به اندازه مدت زمان لازم برای فعالیت مورد نظر رسم میکنید
6. در رابطه با فعالیت های انجام شده مستطیلهای مربوطه راتا زمان حال هاشور می زنید

----------


## zentex

اگر متوجه نشدی - بگو با شکل توضیح بدم
سعی کن خودت رسم کنی

----------


## mona110

میشه با یه نمونه مثال و شکل ,نمودار گانتو تو کنترل پروژه توضیح بدین؟ممنون می شم

----------

